# Good ole Sharkbites



## rvaughnp

Inside a wall on a hot line feeding shower, less than 1 year.
Not sure how Skarbites hold up in your neck of the woods... but here in West Texas... not at all. 
I will show this pic in my classes, but i know others will continue to use them.:no:


----------



## easttexasplumb

I blame the Pex, looks like the sharkbite is doing great where connected to the copper. :whistling2:


----------



## Redwood

Interesting how the plastic 1st stage guide and release collar disappeared... :whistling2:

I didn't know water could do that...

Although I did see it once where a homeowner had inserted a piece of copper that hadn't been chamfered cockeyed into the SharkBite....

Looks like the pex elbow has some problems too...:whistling2:


----------



## revenge

Did they put the plastic insert in pex tubing for shark. Bite?


----------



## rocksteady

I would think that the Sharkbite was damaged during installation or even earlier. I can't see how water would damage the outside of a fitting. Did you pull this apart already? Was the insert in place and was the pex cut smoothly and square?






Paul


----------



## Master Mark

*thas an easy fix*

I dont see what is all this fuss is about....

all you got to do is cut that blue stuff above the crimp elbow, 
then install a brand new shark bite elbow, 


take out that old shark bite tee.... 
and install a brand new new sharkbite tee... 


then run a new *piece of copper* from the new shark bite elbow over to the new sharkbite tee and 
you are done......done finished with it.....

then all you got to do is charge the guy $275 and walk away:thumbup::thumbup:




iits so very simple , very easy... 
you dont even have to bring out the acetlyne torch or nuthing.

also....be sure bang on the pipes and be very loud for about 10 minutes to 
make the job seem more difficlut....or he might cry about the $275 price:laughing::laughing:

god , I love them shark-bitey things..


Fireing up the grill now, getting ready for this evenings 
fireworks and cookout.....


----------



## rvaughnp

So tempted to start a firestorm.:whistling2::no: To each his own. 
I'll try the P.C. route. With the comments made as to "correct installation", the type of pipe used verses another... why not use a connection or fitting that you know will work better? Like sweating or even propress? 
I am determined now to start collecting pics of sharkbite leaks. 
I made the point to mention I am in West Texas, because we have calcium buildup on alot of potable water connections e.g. angle and valve stops, supply lines, propress fittings and even incorrectly soldered fittings, threaded fittings, you see them everywhere. You know the phrase "the leak will seal itself."? Not here, it will form depsoits and eventually burst. Our water is horrendous and has a lot of minerals. Water heaters last 5-6 years on average, slab leaks are plentyful. 
The last two classes i taught i ask the guys, as far as leaks being repaired... what leaks do you repair the most? Slab leaks was first, shark bites was second, pvc lines third (yard lines).
I get the "installation" arguement, just wonder why anyone would install a product that they need to know the above mentioned "cautions", verses other straight forward dependable methods?


----------



## Widdershins

rvaughnp said:


> The last two classes i taught i ask the guys, as far as leaks being repaired... what leaks do you repair the most? Slab leaks was first, shark bites was second, pvc lines third (yard lines).
> I get the "installation" arguement, just wonder why anyone would install a product that they need to know the above mentioned "cautions", verses other straight forward dependable methods?


 I'd be curious to see examples of shark bite failures not attributable to installation error, which is what we're seeing in the photo you provided.

I'm not a big fan of shark bites myself and I would never bury one inside of a wall, but I have used them in crawlspaces and unfinished basements as a transition from copper to pex.


----------



## plbgbiz

rvaughnp said:


> ...as to "correct installation"...


YES or NO...was the insert used on the pex side of the sharkbite tee?


----------



## rvaughnp

> which is what we're seeing in the photo you provided.


How do you percieve it to be an installation problem?


> I would never bury one inside of a wall, but I have used them in crawlspaces and unfinished basements as a transition from copper to pex.


We agree there. I see the benefit of this type of fitting. I just don't like the "swivel" capability if it.:no: You let any type of seal sit long enough... and then two years later bump it for any reason and your asking for a leak.:yes:



> YES or NO...was the insert used on the pex side of the sharkbite tee?


No there wasn't an insert... so... this one can be chaulked up to incorrect installation. But, I don't see incorrect installation being the reason they made #2 on the "leak list". There is more to this than an insert. Out here anyway. Again, i will try to keep tabs on the leaks that "spring up" in the coming months.

Maybe I should have posted this in the "Why not to use a Shark Bite in West Texas only" section. If they work for you, congrats. I probably shouldn't mention steel braided flex lines then.lol
Didn't mean to get anybody upset over a discussion about Shark Bites.:surrender:


----------



## RealLivePlumber

I don't know why anyone would get upset over a discussion on sharkbites.

Matter of fact, there shouldn't even be a discussion about sharkbites, especially on a "professional" plumbing forum.


----------



## plbgbiz

rvaughnp said:


> Didn't mean to get anybody upset over a discussion about Shark Bites.:surrender:


I don't think anyone was upset. You're in good company if you think sharkbites are bad plumbing.

I have uncovered two sharkbites in walls that were used to install T/S faucets. Both were over two years old, on copper, and had dribbles of moisture and corrosion starting. I don't remember anything spectacular about the water conditions. Sure wish I had pictures.

We use them on occasion to transition from CPVC to Pex/copper. Even then, they make me cringe.


----------



## Growler

plbgbiz said:


> I don't think anyone was upset. You're in good company if you think sharkbites are bad plumbing.
> 
> I have uncovered two sharkbites in walls that were used to install T/S faucets. Both were over two years old, on copper, and had dribbles of moisture and corrosion starting. I don't remember anything spectacular about the water conditions. Sure wish I had pictures.
> 
> We use them on occasion to transition from CPVC to Pex/copper. Even then, they make me cringe.


 I started using them for copper to pex transitions when the lead free brass copper by pex adapters started showing up.

Soldering those new adapters was hit and miss, so I stopped using them.

If it's inside a wall, I'll use a copper male adapter and a pex female adapter to make the transition -- If it's readily accessible, I'll use a shark bite.


----------



## rocksteady

These were both in a wall and I guess were leaking from day one. Very surprising that the Dap didn't fix it. 







Paul


----------



## stillaround

How many are working with no problem? Statistics can be misleading..like pictures of every failure could be misleading..just saying could..I got em in my own walls 3yrs no problem....Ive seen improper installations and places where the insert was put in copper and cut it off enough to move the insert to block the tee.
Due process still in effect???? Innocent till proven guilty...?


----------



## rocksteady

I believe the failures are in the HUGE miniority but the percentage of failures has to be much higher than a correctly done pex connection or soldered fitting. I also believe with the availability of Sharkbites at home centers, improper installation is a big cause of failure. The only Sharkbites that I've seen fail that I KNOW were intalled correctly (not by me ) were due to freezing and being pulled off the pex and copper.







Paul


----------



## plbgbiz

stillaround said:


> ...Due process still in effect???? Innocent till proven guilty...?


In the Court of PZ? You must be joking. :hang:

Nothing is innocent. :laughing:


----------



## Master Mark

*they are what they are*

they do their job pretty well... 

sharkbites have gotten me out of 
a few god awful situations that nothing else would 
have solved.... so I am not ashamed to use them to 
solve difficult plumbing issues

we have used them on the *grey poly pipe* to make repairs ...nothing else works better .....

we have repaired incomming copper water lines way
 down in the bottom of water meter pits with a sharkbite coupling 
the water would not shut off completely,,, and I was standing on my head
and it would have meant digging up the whole yard into the street , 
if that would not have worked...:yes: job completed

the ones I have installed have never , ever come back to bite me in the butt yet.....
*they have all lasted well past the year warranty *
*that always goes with my work. and I expect that*
* they will still be ok for decades into the future....*


I think they have their place, 
*and if on occasion you* *have one leak,* 
*well boys,* *that is par for the course in my opinion*


I know for a fact that they have had far less failures than
the *Zurn Pex* brass fittings, or the *Kitech *disaster in las vegas..
Which literally bankrupt a couple of large plumbing companies.......


I have not seen a lawsuit filed yet about them

but they are still lineing up to file suits on Zurn, Kitech.. 
and probably a few other pexes out there....:yes::yes:....

if you dont like them, then dont use them... 
go ahead and beat your braines out and waste the whole day
trying to solder on a water line that wont shut off...

its ok with me.


----------



## SewerRat

Master Mark said:


> then all you got to do is charge the guy $275


My friend, I see you did not learn your lessons very well from the classroom of our late friend PCP. It is very obvious from this one single picture and others just like it from other houses that this house needs a complete repipe of the water supply, and as a responsible professional trying to act in the best long-term interest of the customer and their property investment rvaughnp should by all means have chained himself to the kitchen table and sold the contract for around $27,500, or $70,000 if the HO was a worrisome old lady, provided this is in a residence of less than 1200 square feet. In fact, it is just a matter of time until ALL the connections in the house begin to leak during the dark of night and one morning this HO will wake up to find water lapping just below his or her pillow and LIVE SHARKBITES circling around with their little brass dorsal fins showing just above the water, waiting for the water level to rise to the point where they can !!GIT HIM!!, and so it is absolutely of paramount importance that this contract is signed RIGHT NOW, before WORSE THINGS HAPPEN! This needs to be fixed immediately if not sooner or the whole house could crumble!(Priceincludes1orlesskitchensand1.5orlessbathrooms.Laundryrooms,icemakersupplies,andwaterheaterhookupsareextraandwillbebilledaboveandbeyondthequotedprice.Pricedoesnotincludeunforeseencomplicationsorextenuatingcircumstancessuchasdrywallremoval,electricalcircuitsintheworkarea,actsofGod,actsofCongress,orsnakesinthecrawlspace,nordoesitincludeanyrandomactsofkindness.Ifanyoralloftheabovenamedextenuatingcircumstancesexistthejobwillbebilledatdoubletheoriginallyquotedprice.Fiftypercentofcontracttotalrequiredpriortoconstructioninorderforworktocommence,withthebalancedueuponcompletionofthejob.Anypastduebalanceswillbesubjecttoafinancechargeof1.5percentperminuteor90percentperhouruntilbalanceispaidinfull.) 

Where is his script book when he needs it?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

rvaughnp said:


> Inside a wall on a hot line feeding shower, less than 1 year.
> Not sure how Skarbites hold up in your neck of the woods... but here in West Texas... not at all.
> I will show this pic in my classes, but i know others will continue to use them.:no:


Where in west txs are you?? You near Abilene ???


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Widdershins said:


> but I have used them in crawlspaces and unfinished basements as a transition from copper to pex.


 Why not crimp on a male ips adapter and sweat on a female ips adapter to join copper to pex????


----------



## Widdershins

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Why not crimp on a male ips adapter and sweat on a female ips adapter to join copper to pex????


 I do believe my sock puppet has already covered that in an earlier post.


----------



## Plumberman

SewerRat said:


> My friend, I see you did not learn your lessons very well from the classroom of our late friend PCP. It is very obvious from this one single picture and others just like it from other houses that this house needs a complete repipe of the water supply, and as a responsible professional trying to act in the best long-term interest of the customer and their property investment rvaughnp should by all means have chained himself to the kitchen table and sold the contract for around $27,500, or $70,000 if the HO was a worrisome old lady, provided this is in a residence of less than 1200 square feet. In fact, it is just a matter of time until ALL the connections in the house begin to leak during the dark of night and one morning this HO will wake up to find water lapping just below his or her pillow and LIVE SHARKBITES circling around with their little brass dorsal fins showing just above the water, waiting for the water level to rise to the point where they can !!GIT HIM!!, and so it is absolutely of paramount importance that this contract is signed RIGHT NOW, before WORSE THINGS HAPPEN! This needs to be fixed immediately if not sooner or the whole house could crumble!
> 
> Where is his script book when he needs it?


Lol 


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Widdershins said:


> I do believe my sock puppet has already covered that in an earlier post.


Well I haven't read that post. Due tell !!!! If ther is a better way I would like to know. I always want to plumb the best I can


----------



## Widdershins

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Well I haven't read that post. Due tell !!!! If ther is a better way I would like to know. I always want to plumb the best I can



http://www.plumbingzone.com/f21/good-ole-sharkbites-14204/#post191955


----------



## RW Plumbing

Sharkbites are my standard operating procedure when I have to transition from CPVC to a real piping material. EVERYTHING works like crap on CPVC, and sharkbites seem to be the best out of the garbage. I also use them when water won't stop running and soldiering won't work.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Widdershins said:


> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f21/good-ole-sharkbites-14204/#post191955


I see no reason in the thread why shark bite is better than mip with a fip.


----------



## RealLivePlumber

Sharkbites are a homeowner diy'er based product, made and sold by a for profit corporation, who could care less about the quality of an installation in a consumers residence. Which happens to be the largest investment a person will ever make.

To install them in a customers home is an injustice to this trade, and a disgrace. Ever hear of the phrase "if it was easy,everyone would be doing it"? Well, guess what, they are. Thank you Mr. Pex and Mr. Sharkbite manufacturer.

The guys that are slow, and crying about handymen doing plumbing. There you go.

Boo hoo. I have to transition from cpvc. What will I ever do?

Buy some freaking glue.

What the heil did we do up until about 5 years ago, when this junk showed up in the home center? Wait, I know. We acted like a plumber.


----------



## Plumberman

 here weeee goooooo...


----------



## Widdershins

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I see no reason in the thread why shark bite is better than mip with a fip.


 That's because you're a touch slow and need everything spelled out for you.

I'd take the time to spell it out for you if I didn't already have so many irons in the fire.

You're young, a bit slow, a bit thick, aren't interested in learning anything from your elders and you have a gigantic chip on your shoulder.

You aren't worth my time.

Should you ever get over yourself, drop me a PM and we'll take it from there. No promises, though.


----------



## kfosh

Removed from a copper pipe aprox 12" above slab top went to a shower valve side went to tub had to axcess from closet wall on back side of the tub Was installed when tub was installed just over a year ago. looked to be seated all the way down on the copper. soldered pex adapter and repiped with wirsbo. rvaughnp this was a older home twards middle of Midland


----------



## plbgbiz

Widdershins said:


> ...You're young, a bit slow, a bit thick, aren't interested in learning anything from your elders and you have a gigantic chip on your shoulder....


Sometimes I wish you'd just get to the point. :laughing:


----------



## Plumberman

kfosh said:


> <img src="http://www.plumbingzone.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=10576"/>
> 
> Removed from a copper pipe aprox 12" above slab top went to a shower valve side went to tub had to axcess from closet wall on back side of the tub Was installed when tub was installed just over a year ago. looked to be seated all the way down on the copper. soldered pex adapter and repiped with wirsbo. rvaughnp this was a older home twards middle of Midland


Did you damage the outer plastic piece when you removed from pipe?


----------



## Widdershins

plbgbiz said:


> Sometimes I wish you'd just get to the point. :laughing:


 I know.

My loquaciousness can be a bit of a curse at times.


----------



## kfosh

no the plastic part that is still in fitting is detorated. chalky half gone. Not sure i think a small local supply house got a bad bach. plastic was missing somthing. I have removed 10 or so in the same shape at diffrent locations over the past 3 or so years


----------



## Airgap

You don't have any Chinese drywall in your area do you?


----------



## Plumberman

kfosh said:


> no the plastic part that is still in fitting is detorated. chalky half gone. Not sure i think a small local supply house got a bad bach. plastic was missing somthing. I have removed 10 or so in the same shape at diffrent locations over the past 3 or so years


That's why I was asking.

I had two do the same thing. Both from the same supply house, and both failed pretty quickly, like in a few weeks. The plastic looked almost identical to that. I actually just re installed new SB and they have been holding fine.

Traced it back to the supply house and the shipment they got was bad, a bunch of other plumbers complained of the same thing and they got it all worked out. Im fortunate mine was under a house in the crawl, just a little dirt got wet, bout it..


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Widdershins said:


> That's because you're a touch slow and need everything spelled out for you.
> 
> I'd take the time to spell it out for you if I didn't already have so many irons in the fire.
> 
> You're young, a bit slow, a bit thick, aren't interested in learning anything from your elders and you have a gigantic chip on your shoulder.
> 
> You aren't worth my time.
> 
> Should you ever get over yourself, drop me a PM and we'll take it from there. No promises, though.


You started it!!!!!!!!!!!!You don't know me. I was trying to learn from you. I am confident and demand the best from my self and apprentice I don't have a chip on my shoulder !!! I think you are slow rude cocky and old. OUT WITH THE OLD AND IN WITH THE NEW. Is what I'd say to you. I don't know where you got your opinion of me. Or how you say I have a chip on my shoulder But think what you want I don't care. But don't harp on me on this site. Read my posts I state several times I want to learn. Read this thread you state no reason that a shark bite is better than a fip and a mip. Which is the proper way to transition from pex to copper. I was trying to see if you had a good reason to use shark bite (always looking for a new trick in my bag) but now I think you just full of crap. And lazy. Pop in a shark bite and move on rite??? And irons in the fire??? Your on pz all the time. And couldn't even take time to answer my question. I'd never do a grown man that way !!!! I know old plumbers like you. Too bull headed to teach the young guy any thing thankfully not all are like that tho !!!! I guess I rubbed you the wrong way o well!!!! I've seen you be a sarcastic a hole to guys on here for no reason and i wont take it laying down their I'm done. O yea take your invite to pm you and shove it. 
now you know who you are disrespecting!!!!

JAY GARDNER
TEXAS JOURNEYMAN PLUMBER


----------



## SewerRat

Plumberman said:


> Lol 


Yeeeeeep, LOL. Sarcasm smeared all over it. Couldn't you smell it? :laughing:


----------



## Plumberman

SewerRat said:


> Yeeeeeep, LOL. Sarcasm smeared all over it. Couldn't you smell it? :laughing:


Yes, it was strong... Me like! That deserves....




----------



## Widdershins

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> You started it!!!!!!!!!!!!You don't know me. I was trying to learn from you. I am confident and demand the best from my self and apprentice I don't have a chip on my shoulder !!! I think you are slow rude cocky and old. OUT WITH THE OLD AND IN WITH THE NEW. Is what I'd say to you. I don't know where you got your opinion of me. Or how you say I have a chip on my shoulder But think what you want I don't care. But don't harp on me on this site. Read my posts I state several times I want to learn. Read this thread you state no reason that a shark bite is better than a fip and a mip. Which is the proper way to transition from pex to copper. I was trying to see if you had a good reason to use shark bite (always looking for a new trick in my bag) but now I think you just full of crap. And lazy. Pop in a shark bite and move on rite??? And irons in the fire??? Your on pz all the time. And couldn't even take time to answer my question. I'd never do a grown man that way !!!! I know old plumbers like you. Too bull headed to teach the young guy any thing thankfully not all are like that tho !!!! I guess I rubbed you the wrong way o well!!!! I've seen you be a sarcastic a hole to guys on here for no reason and i wont take it laying down their I'm done. O yea take your invite to pm you and shove it.
> now you know who you are disrespecting!!!!
> 
> JAY GARDNER
> TEXAS JOURNEYMAN PLUMBER


 ------WHOOSH------->

Sailed right o'er your pointy lil head, eh?

Thank Gawd I know enough Texans to know you aren't representative of the whole lot.


----------



## Airgap

Everybody chill....

No personal attacks please...

Lets move on nicely....


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Widdershins said:


> ------WHOOSH------->
> 
> Sailed right o'er your pointy lil head, eh?
> 
> Thank Gawd I know enough Texans to know you aren't representative of the whole lot.


O I represent my state well. We don't take bull crap down here !!!!! Don't judge people you don't know!!! I'm done with you know. Thanks for teaching me jack sht.


----------



## Widdershins

Airgap said:


> Everybody chill....
> 
> No personal attacks please...
> 
> Lets move on nicely....


 Is "pointy lil head" a personal attack?

I use the phrase so frequently I sometimes forget.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Widdershins said:


> That's because you're a touch slow and need everything spelled out for you.
> 
> I'd take the time to spell it out for you if I didn't already have so many irons in the fire.
> 
> You're young, a bit slow, a bit thick, aren't interested in learning anything from your elders and you have a gigantic chip on your shoulder.
> 
> You aren't worth my time.
> 
> Should you ever get over yourself, drop me a PM and we'll take it from there. No promises, though.


This is a personal attack Maybe your sock puppet can explain how to respect a man


----------



## Plumberman

Annnndddd weeee areeee offff againnnnn!!!


----------



## Airgap

Widdershins said:


> Is "pointy lil head" a personal attack?
> 
> I use the phrase so frequently I sometimes forget.


In the context of this argument, yes....


----------



## Airgap

I would hate to have to trash this thread....Maybe I won't have to....


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Airgap said:


> I would hate to have to trash this thread....Maybe I won't have to....


I'm cool !!! Check out the outdoor sink thread tho. Can't we all just get along??? Lol lol !!


----------



## revenge

Queston how u use a crimper I've only used pro press and wirsbro


----------



## Widdershins

Airgap said:


> I would hate to have to trash this thread....Maybe I won't have to....


 So much power at the tips of your pointy lil fingert.......:laughing:


----------



## Widdershins

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> This is a personal attack Maybe your sock puppet can explain how to respect a man


 Oddly enough, my sock puppet likes you.

Go figger.:laughing:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

revenge said:


> Queston how u use a crimper I've only used pro press and wirsbro


Put crimp ring on pipe then fitting in pipe then adjust ring to about a 1/8 to 1/4 in from end of pipe then crimp crimpers can be adjusted when they broken in. You can crimp it twice if it drips I've only had a few drips with crimping pex. They also make a crimp coupling to transition from quest to pex. Hope this helps.


----------



## NYC Plumber

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I'm cool !!! Check out the outdoor sink thread tho. Can't we all just get along??? Lol lol !!


Yeah a lot of genious comments on that one lol.
You can really learn a lot. What a joke....


----------



## Widdershins

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I'm cool !!! Check out the outdoor sink thread tho. Can't we all just get along??? Lol lol !!


 Holy smokes.

I confused you with that NYC feller.

Oy.

How embarrassing is that?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

NYC Plumber said:


> Yeah a lot of genious comments on that one lol.
> You can really learn a lot. What a joke....


I hear you!!


----------



## SlickRick

NYC Plumber said:


> Yeah a lot of genious comments on that one lol.
> You can really learn a lot. What a joke....


Let this be the last of your venting for awhile, OK?


----------



## OldSchool

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> You started it!!!!!!!!!!!!You don't know me. I was trying to learn from you. I am confident and demand the best from my self and apprentice I don't have a chip on my shoulder !!! I think you are slow rude cocky and old. OUT WITH THE OLD AND IN WITH THE NEW. Is what I'd say to you. I don't know where you got your opinion of me. Or how you say I have a chip on my shoulder But think what you want I don't care. But don't harp on me on this site. Read my posts I state several times I want to learn. Read this thread you state no reason that a shark bite is better than a fip and a mip. Which is the proper way to transition from pex to copper. I was trying to see if you had a good reason to use shark bite (always looking for a new trick in my bag) but now I think you just full of crap. And lazy. Pop in a shark bite and move on rite??? And irons in the fire??? Your on pz all the time. And couldn't even take time to answer my question. I'd never do a grown man that way !!!! I know old plumbers like you. Too bull headed to teach the young guy any thing thankfully not all are like that tho !!!! I guess I rubbed you the wrong way o well!!!! I've seen you be a sarcastic a hole to guys on here for no reason and i wont take it laying down their I'm done. O yea take your invite to pm you and shove it.
> now you know who you are disrespecting!!!!
> 
> JAY GARDNER
> TEXAS JOURNEYMAN PLUMBER


Nice rebuttal..... it made me laugh :laughing:


----------



## Nevada Plumber

I believe almost every Sharkbite failure is installer error. In every thread with pictures I have seen talking about Sharkbite failures, I have not once seen a mark on the pipe indicating that they were inserted all the way. And if the people aren't taking the time to follow that step, there's a real good chance they aren't taking the time to bevel the pipe and make sure there are no nicks on the pipe that will cause the o-ring to leak.

I use Sharkbites, and probably will continue to use them for quite some time. But I also say if you have to use more then 2 or 3 on one job, there is a better way to do that job.


----------



## Redwood

revenge said:


> Queston how u use a crimper I've only used pro press and wirsbro


You squeeze the handles together.... :laughing:


----------



## Master Mark

*look at this shark bite application*

boy arent we all a sensitive lot....

I hope no one has had to break out a box of tissues 
from the hurt and tears that have flown on this thread.
I hope that we can all kiss and make up .......

..

I just ran into this one yesterday... and I had to share..


the thermal expansion tank is totally water logged.. and those 
sharke bitey things are doing all they can just to hold on for deal life.....:laughing::laughing::laughing:..
they are pretty tough puppies but I dont think I would have used them
this way.....

I went ahead and strapped it up for the customer...they were too cheap to 
buy a new tank,,, so I did what I could


Is this your work INDY... I found it in Plainfield Ind.
please stop comming down here jack-legging in these heaters with shark bites....


----------



## Redwood

Well... well... well... Master Mark....

That is one fine expansion tank from Blowe's.... :laughing:

Do you think one of their installers put it in?


----------



## Master Mark

yes, I beilive you are right... it was about 3 foot back 
on the incomming cold line from a Whirlpool gas hot water heater that had leaked......:yes:

nice work


----------



## Redwood

Master Mark said:


> yes, I beilive you are right... it was about 3 foot back
> on the incomming cold line from a Whirlpool gas hot water heater that had leaked......:yes:
> 
> nice work


Nothing but the best.... :laughing:


----------



## Mxz--700

Remove the whole unprofessional mess and use torch and real tee without Pex or homeowner fittings.


----------



## Widdershins

Mxz--700 said:


> Remove the whole unprofessional mess and use torch and real tee without Pex or homeowner fittings.


 uh-oh.

Smells like another fart in Church moment.


----------



## easttexasplumb

Mxz--700 said:


> Remove the whole unprofessional mess and use torch and real tee without Pex or homeowner fittings.


 
AMEN Brother, silver solder too, dont tell me you use that wire solder stuff.


----------



## RealLivePlumber

Who you callin unprofessional?


----------



## Master Mark

*no way......*



Mxz--700 said:


> Remove the whole unprofessional mess and use torch and real tee without Pex or homeowner fittings.


 
I strapped it up with some holey-strapping... 

but I am not going to drain down this house cause I dont like the way some hack did this work...

told the customer about it, and they did not want to pay for a new expansion tank, so then what do you do??

I suppose I could have gave the fellow the work for free just to up-hold the honor of my profession? huh...?? :no::no::no:

that aint gonna happen, 
and then where do you stop
 fixing other peoples screw ups...??


----------



## GREENPLUM

the exp tank in the pic looks fine to me, very shiny, id do it differently but whattever


----------



## Redwood

GREENPLUM said:


> the exp tank in the pic looks fine to me, very shiny, id do it differently but whattever


Yea...
It looks great!
The only problem is that it is shot! :laughing:


----------



## rvaughnp

Maaaannnnn, i'm a few days behind and look where you guys have taken this.:laughing:


> My friend, I see you did not learn your lessons very well from the classroom of our late friend PCP. It is very obvious from this one single picture and others just like it from other houses that this house needs a complete repipe of the water supply, and as a responsible professional trying to act in the best long-term interest of the customer and their property investment rvaughnp should by all means have chained himself to the kitchen table and sold the contract for around $27,500, or $70,000 if the HO was a worrisome old lady, provided this is in a residence of less than 1200 square feet. In fact, it is just a matter of time until ALL the connections in the house begin to leak during the dark of night and one morning this HO will wake up to find water lapping just below his or her pillow and LIVE SHARKBITES circling around with their little brass dorsal fins showing just above the water, waiting for the water level to rise to the point where they can !!GIT HIM!!, and so it is absolutely of paramount importance that this contract is signed RIGHT NOW, before WORSE THINGS HAPPEN! This needs to be fixed immediately if not sooner or the whole house could crumble!(Priceincludes1orlesskitchensand1.5orlessbathrooms .Laundryrooms,icemakersupplies,andwaterheaterhooku psareextraandwillbebilledaboveandbeyondthequotedpr ice.Pricedoesnotincludeunforeseencomplicationsorex tenuatingcircumstancessuchasdrywallremoval,electri calcircuitsintheworkarea,actsofGod,actsofCongress, orsnakesinthecrawlspace,nordoesitincludeanyrandoma ctsofkindness.Ifanyoralloftheabovenamedextenuating circumstancesexistthejobwillbebilledatdoubletheori ginallyquotedprice.Fiftypercentofcontracttotalrequ iredpriortoconstructioninorderforworktocommence,wi ththebalancedueuponcompletionofthejob.Anypastdueba lanceswillbesubjecttoafinancechargeof1.5percentper minuteor90percentperhouruntilbalanceispaidinfull.)


 Love this. Now if you could just format that into a border.:thumbup:



> Removed from a copper pipe aprox 12" above slab top went to a shower valve side went to tub had to axcess from closet wall on back side of the tub Was installed when tub was installed just over a year ago. looked to be seated all the way down on the copper. soldered pex adapter and repiped with wirsbo. rvaughnp this was a older home twards middle of Midland


Glad to see someone close by backing me up with pics. The main point i was trying to put out there was the water we have to deal with. You, as have I, have seen ball valves freeze up within 9 mos of install and calcium deposits on angle stops 6 months after install. Not to mention routinely replacing water heaters within there 6 year warranty period. 
But there is that second point.... there crap...lol, lol, lol.:laughing::furious::whistling2:

Oh, I did fix it with a pro press tee and a dura pex cu. x pex adapter. I agree with the point of "What were you doing 5 years ago to transition between fittings?" Use what you want, I just think there a bad fitting to use and request that my plumbers keep them off their trucks.


----------



## Epox

I've used sharkbites twice that I recall. Have to admit I was glad to have them onboard at the time. I actually aquired them from a plumber contractor I bought out. ( he retired) Used them to transition when meter wouldnt shut off. My feeling is to do what a paying customer would expect, as proffesional as I can. Typically I goes as far as to break half unions apart at meter if I have to but if is a bolt on or the meter is deeper than I wish to dig then yeah, I may cross the line. And ask forgiveness ( from myself) later. :laughing:


----------



## kfosh

Glad to see someone close by backing me up with pics. The main point i was trying to put out there was the water we have to deal with. You, as have I, have seen ball valves freeze up within 9 mos of install and calcium deposits on angle stops 6 months after install. Not to mention routinely replacing water heaters within there 6 year warranty period.

Ballvalve aprox 6 months old hot water cur line wirsbo both ends


----------



## kfosh

Sorry about getting off topic Other than west texas water. Called last week for a water leak in a 4?year old house. valve was not properly soldered. the brass valve??


----------



## Greenguy

Me I use shark bites, but as a general rule use them only once, except for the ones on my water/air test assemblies. The ones I normally stock are caps for emergencies and the new ones that allow me to transition to Poly B.


----------



## rvaughnp

And we get to bathe in this water.:laughing: Anyone up for some homemade tea?:laughing:


----------

